# Trouble having bowel movements



## ThomasM (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi so for about a month or so I've been having trouble getting any bowel movements to happen. It started when I somehow went on for 5 days with out going to the toilet. Which was weird seeing it was a daily activity before that. So I got some laxatives and that did the trick. But then the symptoms persisted. The same thing happened the following weeks. I took more laxatives ( note this is 3 weeks since I took te last ones) and I passed no worries. So after that I was going every 2-3 days. I sorta let it slip because I thought I had it under control and I went on holiday and I started having trouble again. This time I read some articles on the web about how you should sit on the toilet for up to 30 minutes to get bowel movments, because I was getting no urge to go. I tried this and it did the trick. So now it's been 2 weeks since I got back from my holidays and I've probably had 3 bowel movements since then. My last one was about 6-7 days ago and I'm starting to get worried cause this just persists. My mum seems to not want me to go the the doctor and get it checked out. I'm only 15 so all help is appreciated, I do tend to stress a lot also. Thanks.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Read other people's stories. Diets, supps, lifestyle changes, etc.

Squatting may help.


----------

